# Anyone have the new TW 07 game



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

If you got thwe new Tiger Woods 2007 game share your imput on how you thinnk of the game and whatever else you wnat


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

callawaygolf1 said:


> If you got thwe new Tiger Woods 2007 game share your imput on how you thinnk of the game and whatever else you wnat


The last TW I actually bought was in 2004. didn't like it then, and the things I don't like about the series have just gotten worse since. I still play Links 2003 with the community modification that takes it to version 1.06. The courses (there are more than 1000 available) are better than TW, and for me the gameplay is better. IMO, TW actually reduced the realism of the game when they went to all 3D graphics. 

I also prefer the huge varitey of games within the game that you can play in Links, i.e you can create your own games (called MOP's or Modes of Play) departing quite a bit from plain stroke and match play. You can create your own scoring events for Skins, Wolf, even Bingo, Bango, Bongo if you want. We have a game we play online called Hazard Golf where you get rewarded hansomely with cash for hitting into trouble (rough, bunkers, trees, etc.) and escaping with pars or better, for holing chips and long putts, long drives, hitting greens in regulation, etc. You also lose money for failing in those endeavors.

For me, Links is just a more complete golf simulation than TW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I was actually going to pick it up next week. I have TW 05 right now and really enjoy it. Once I get it and give it a try I will let you know what I think of it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to have some Jack Nicklaus golf game I liked, but I think it was incompatible with Windows about the time they got to Win98. I now have links 2003, (just got it recently), and seem to find a lot of fun in it. I haven't downloaded any courses yet, but I certainly will. I want to play the name courses instead of just the selection that came with it.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

...And with the Links community you can play Augusta... and many others in fantastic renderings... I love it.


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe I should just get the Links instead it sounds much better...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I used to have some Jack Nicklaus golf game I liked, but I think it was incompatible with Windows about the time they got to Win98. I now have links 2003, (just got it recently), and seem to find a lot of fun in it. I haven't downloaded any courses yet, but I certainly will. I want to play the name courses instead of just the selection that came with it.


Along with Augusta, you can get for free incredible recreations of Pebble Beach, The Country Club (Brookline), Bethpage (The Black Course), Colonial CC, The Belfry, Doral (The Blue Monster and The Great White), Druids Glen (Ireland), Inverness Club, Kapalua Plantation Course (2007), Medinah #3, Muirfield Village, Olympia North, Quail Hollow, Royal Lytham & St Annes, Spyglass Hill, K Club (Ryder Cup), Torrey Pines South Course and the TPC courses at Scottsdale, River Highlands, Deere Run and The Woodlands.

Soon to come: Bay Hill, Riviera (restricted release available now, full release due in abut a week and a half), Dubai, Firestone, Pinehurst #8, and several others in various stages of development.

All of these are user designs made with the Arnold Palmer Course Designer that comes with the game. There are also a huge quantity of fictional courses, as well as some other recreations of lesser known real courses. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't spent much time with the program yet, just playing the courses built into it. What do you do to download a free course?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I haven't spent much time with the program yet, just playing the courses built into it. What do you do to download a free course?


Go to: Links Corner :: Index

That is the Links Corner forum home page. At the top of the page you will see links to the other areas including the courses section. I don't know if you are required to join before you can download or not, but joining takes about 2 minutes and it's free, so there's no downside. You can search the database in the Courses page for anything you are looking for, and any questions you have can be posted in the forum. Lots of good eggs over there... I've been a member there since 2000.... same user name as here, so you will recognise me.  

When you get the selected course downloaded, just unzip the .crz file into your Links Courses folder (it should be programs\microsoft games\links 2003\courses) Then use the in game Course manager in the Options screen to install it into the game register so it will appear on your course list.

Warning.... some course files are quite large. I think the biggest yet is still in beta testing at well over 230mb. But although most are under 100mb, I do hope you have broadband...


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

How do I get Links ?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Computer store or online seller. I know someone who actually bought it through ebay.

I downloaded Augusta National this morning and played it this afternoon. I seem to have some sort of glitch in my graphics though. On some longer putts, I don't see the hole. There seems to be a rectangle where the previous message was that blanks out my screen in those boundaries. I may uninstall it, reinstall it, reload Augusta and try it again.


----------

